# How to convert your AR to full auto



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this should be discussed

https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/man-convert-fully-automatic/

I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HAHAHA And I thought I was the only one that listened to Crowder. That guy is a hoot. 

You see his recent expose on the U of U and Fox13 news refusing to show their footage of the weaponry Antifa had before the Shapiro event? Crazy.

Anywho, yup... removing your slide spring will let that baby rock and roll. Also... dont forget the newly proposed bump fire ban will ban belt-loops.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I heard on the news this morning that the bump fire stocks that are normally around $100 are going for $1800. Just when things were finally getting back to somewhat normal, now the frenzy begins again. :?:?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Let the idiots pay that... most people dont realize you do not need anything else to bumpfire a AR.

For a fraction of that $1800 you could buy a 3D printer and make as many bump stocks as you want.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I still say a Semi-Auto 12GA loaded with 3" #4 Buckshot is way way way more dangerous and lethal than a AR15 in a crowded place. You can put more lead down range in 1 shot than a AR15 with a 30round mag.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I still say a Semi-Auto 12GA loaded with 3" #4 Buckshot is way way way more dangerous and lethal than a AR15 in a crowded place. You can put more lead down range in 1 shot than a AR15 with a 30round mag.
> 
> -DallanC


Don't forget that you need to shorten the barrel or open the choke all the way to full so that those 4 buck can start to spread out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Everyone got their mil-spec butter knife handy?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Everyone got their mil-spec butter knife handy?


I ordered one off Ebay for $49.95, should be here Wednesday. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You all hear the latest Media talking point? They want to ban "Assault Ammunition"... seriously.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

****NSA Surveillance Center, Undisclosed location*****


"hey boss, I got something"
"What"
"there's this online chat forum I've located in utah discussing how to better conduct a terror attack"
"let's keep an eye on this."
"Will do. I'm still trying to crack the meaning on some of the euphemisms they use like 'plan written on a napkin' or 'no elk on the wasatch,' but I'm pretty sure their discussions of selenium and testicular deficiencies are code for the deterioration of America by the Great Satan."
"Good work."
______

I for one welcome our new cyborg overlords.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How dumb can people be? This dumb...

Mark Dice asking people on the street if stronger gun control would have prevented Lee Harvey Oswald from shooting Jesus.






It gets downright depressing when you think these people have the right to vote for president.

-DallanC


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Now I need the video that converts my shotgun over to fully auto for those big flocks of mallards.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Steve G said:


> Now I need the video that converts my shotgun to over fully auto for those big flocks of mallards.


Hahaha we were discussing bump stocks for shotguns in the duck blind yesterday. I swear someone at FB on unit 1 had the dangdest shotgun. We all commented when they would open up that it sounded like a gatling shotgun and about 4 times as loud as a normal shotgun. I have no idea what they were shooting but they opened up 3-4 times and each time we just looked at each other and said "what the hell is that?"


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I still say a Semi-Auto 12GA loaded with 3" #4 Buckshot is way way way more dangerous and lethal than a AR15 in a crowded place. You can put more lead down range in 1 shot than a AR15 with a 30round mag.
> 
> -DallanC


That's exactly why we have a semi auto shotgun for everyone in the family with extended mag tubes. When Katrina hit, most of my family simply took their shotguns, removed the plugs and loaded them with 5 rounds of buckshot to protect their homes. I won't even think about messing with someone who has a shotgun. A few years ago I managed to pick up about 20 pounds of #4 buckshot for almost nothing and I reloaded it all into 12 gauge and it's stored for emergency use if anything ever happens. I would love to take out a few coyotes with it though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

4 Buck lead does do a number on those dogs. 

Back when you could use lead on the goose hunts I used to get a couple of coyotes a year as I was walking back to my truck on the sough end of Utah Lake or down at Yuba


----------

